# France League Cup Matches  03.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

Creteil v Niort

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.15 2.85 3.25 All Bets (1) 
Istres v Gueugnon

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.05 2.90 3.50 All Bets (1) 
Libourne St.Seurin v Nimes

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.50 2.85 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Tours v Boulogne

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.35 2.85 2.95 All Bets (1) 
Vannes v Dijon

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.20 2.85 3.15 All Bets (1)


----------

